# Camping at Lake Eucumbene



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

With the salt water varieties slowing down and it coming in to the colder months, it is about time to start looking for trout.

The best location near me I believe is going to be Lake Eucumbene. Has any fellow AKFFers been camping at or near the lake? Any recommendations on best spots to camp and launch from?
I've previously only really been kayak fishing for trout in Lake Eildon. Any help would be appreciated 

Cheers
Theumage


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Brrrrrrrr.
Brrrrrrrr, brrrrrr brrrrrrr.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

There are many spots to camp for free around Eucy if you have a 4wd - otherwise Buckenderra Holiday Park is 2wd friendly (just stick to the tracks, and check with reception about the state of the ground near the water), and is the closest part of the lake to Canberra. If the ground is firm enough (most of the time it is) you can pitch your tent right on the water's edge. There is good fishing inside the park, or use your yak to access the nearby bays and banks.


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

Buckenderra......Great spot with all amenities,,,, but buy your supplies before you get there,,, they have onsite caravans,, 2 toilet and shower blocks with laundry, tennis courts, BBQs and a shop,, boat shed and boat hire...... its a huge caravan park ( mind you somebody can update this post as i havent been there for about 5 yrs,, I have prolly stayed there about 10 times in the past 20 yrs) its about 30-45 mins drive from Cooma


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if you are already aware but camping is prohibited around the entire dam foreshores. I honestly dont know why, but i guess there are worries about fires, garbage and protecting the local tourist accom . It is, however, widely ignored by many campers and there are camps there every night. there are very few free places to camp, one of the better spots is the camp ground up near providence portal. It is often busy though. Buckenderra is prob the best paid spot, anglers reach is a good option at the moment, pretty spot and the browns are starting their run through there at this time, Ifish were there last week.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Get there quickly, all reports over the easter break and beyond then (that I've heard anyways) is that its going off its head plenty of big fish being landed, I should have gone there instead of Jindy over easter.

Not sure what the regs are on crays but they are defs there to so take ya net(s)! we caught one hand lining from the bank for trout he must have loved the (gulp) lime twist trout nugget :lol:


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

BigGee said:


> Not sure that's 100% correct. Experience of asking all manners of Rangers and Land owners tells me that in the case of anywhere above the highest waterline, you are correct. Below that line however is quite okay because that belongs to Snowy Hydro and they do not police it. Perhaps the argument is: where is that high waterline? In the majority of cases if you are very close to the water - if you can get there without trespassing of course - you're fine.


Had a bit more of a research. We're both not 100% correct :lol:

Camping DOES appear to be permitted at Eucumbene, but only in Kosciousco National Park. This means only a small section at providence portal and on the western bank (only accessible by boat).

All the information I can see on paper/the internet states that camping is prohibited anywhere else on the foreshores wether onwed by Hydro/landowners or not. The snowy tourist website says this, eucumbene dam website says it (as does steve williamsons camping guide i believe) and all the signs around the dam say the same thing. I've never seen anything about high water marks etc. Wether it is policed or not does not mean it is not 'prohibited' and cannot be policed. It's very interesting that word of mouth is that it isn't 'prohibited', but maybe this is just a case of people saying 'its not actually policed'.

You are however 100% correct in that, as noted, it does not really seem to be policed at all. Sorry to Theumage, i should have not rushed my reply and make it clearer. I have myself camped there on a nfew of occasions, and just set up my camp after dark for my own peice of mind. Just wanted to make sure he was aware of 'the rules', would hate for a visitor to be the one of the only ones fined for some reason and not knowing, or getting there and reading the signs and thinking they wont get away with camping there.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Heartily agree with there being no policing of the 'no camping' areas - even those that are heavily signposted. I and my motley crew of associates have stayed overnight at many of these spots - as theGT58 suggests, setting up after dark (and being up and fishing soon after daybreak) are a good idea.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I hear ya, I would tend to take the word of lcoals and rangers too with such things! It's even not that clear on exactly what is right/'wrong' if you try look it up.

It is so widely ignored, I doubt anybody has ever been prosecuted at all. Any time i've been there i've been one of 6-8 camps in the one inlet. You'd probably have to be doing something pretty bad to even look like getting a fine (if they even can fine you at all!).

Frankly, it's really kinda stupid they even have it in place. Such a great fishery and tourist attraction, no individual/company should own 'rights' to such a place IMO. Maybe it is so they can prosecute the bad eggs if they catch em. Maybe it's to make it easier for the landowners whose properties back onto the dam, who knows! Not really so good for the law abiding types (well, usually law abiding ) though who do the right thing and dig fire pits and take our rubbish with though etc.

On another note I keep hearing good reports that eucumbene is firing hard ATM, not just at Providence either with good fish being taken at Buckenderra/seven gates too. Might have to get the yak up there for a fish (and some 'illegal' camping :lol: ) in two weekends time meself!


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks all, Just so happens that SWMBO will be away for a weekend on the 16-17 June.

Anyone interested in a trip up from Canberra?
Looks like a possibility of parking at Providence Portal, paddle across to Kosciuszko to camp and back in to it in the morning.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Now, Im not peeing on anyones parade..but....

I had a fish break my line one fine winter morning in Euc, found that the tip guide had frozen to a blob of ice trapping the line and allowing it to break right there.... like someone said Brrrrrrrrrrrr

I have camped at Anglers Reach in past years, been some time since Ive fished there though... good luck (thermals/wetsuit/drybag).

p.s. Yesterday I was shown some pics of recent fish from Euc, HORSES! mainly Browns but one very large Rainbow.... all on lures. :shock:


----------

